# How do I remove splatter from shingles?



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

*Paint splatters on shingles*

I have no advice on removing the paint except to say I do not think that you should power wash the shingles  You were not directly saying that you would but you did mention it...:whistling2:

Good luck on a remedy, does it actually show to the world or just to you?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

*If you had gribbled green paint whould you care?*

You could get some green spray paint and 'dust 'the spot and make them blend in:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

meboatermike said:


> I have no advice on removing the paint except to say I do not think that you should power wash the shingles  You were not directly saying that you would but you did mention it...:whistling2:
> 
> Good luck on a remedy, does it actually show to the world or just to you?


I just read on Yahoo answers or somewhere like that to use a power washer.

It basically just shows to me. I doubt anywhere else would notice unless they were looking. Things like that bother me though, since I'm the one that let it happen.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> You could get some green spray paint and 'dust 'the spot and make them blend in:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I have thought of that and might do it if nothing else works. It just gives it a less than professional look. So far everything else is looking great.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You know that you can't remove the paint without damaging the shingles.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I've read that and I've also read to use Oops or alcohol. 

I did a Google search and someone suggested getting roof repair tar and spreading it over it to make it black and blend in a little.

If I just dust it with gray/blackish spray paint, it will look 100% better and most people won't notice it. It's just a bright white spot on a dark gray shingle.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

gather some granules out of the gutter--Sprinkle them on the "camo" paint,It works,only you will know.-M-


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

That would work great. Unfortunately I just cleaned my gutters last week. I had a ton of granules. Hopefully I still have some left to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Whatever you do, DON'T use a pressure washer. It will take all of the granules off of the shingles and you will be in worse shape than just some paint spots.......


----------

